# Aion bis 35...



## Gumja (6. Oktober 2009)

Meinungen einer einzelnen Person sind nie wirklich Objektiv und schon aus dem Grund kann ein Review einer einzelnen Person gar nicht Objektiv sein...
Was der eine als „schön“ empfindet, findet der nächste zum kotzen und der dritte nimmt es bis ins letzte Bit auseinander und erklärt, warum es gar nicht schön sein kann...

Ich gebe allen Recht, die behaupten das die meisten Boden und Wandtexturen verwaschen und pixelig aussehen... WENN man mit der Kamera in der first Person Sicht nach unten schaut oder nur n paar Zentimeter von der Wand entfernt steht auf die man gerade mit seinem AFK-Shop blickt.
Scrollt man aber auf Max Entfernung zurück und schaut sich dann mal die Umgebung an sieht man dieses „pixelige“ nicht mehr.
Spätestens ab diesem Moment wird man feststellen, das es Orte in dieser Spielwelt gibt, die wirklich Wunderschön stimmig gestaltet sind und würde man mal aufhören die Grafiken verschiedener MMORPGs zu vergleichen, sondern sich einfach damit abfinden, das jedes MMORPG einen eigenen Grafikstil hat, wird man die „Schönheit“ des jeweiligen Spieles auch bemerken.
Und da gibt es keine Ausnahmen... Ob nun DAoC, WoW, LotRO, AoC, WAR oder Aion... Denn jedes dieser Spiele hat einen komplett eigenen Grafikstil und trotzdem seine „schönen“ Grafiken, Ort- und Landschaften.
Selbst bei DAoC, pre SI, gab es Orte, an denen sich Spieler zu bestimmten Ingame Zeiten sammelten um den Sonnenuntergang über den Wäldern oder Hügeln zu bewundern und wohl jeder, der DAoC noch aus der Zeit kennt wird heute sagen, das die 3D Engine und die Grafiken von damals (im Vergleich zu heute oder aktuelleren Spielen) Schrott war... Damals fanden es die meisten Spieler, die von UO oder Diablo 1 und 2 kamen... „wunderschön“!

Klar muss man die verschiedenen Spiele, die ich oben aufgeführt habe, miteinander vergleichen, wenn man sich selbst entscheiden will, welches Spiel einem nun die nächsten Monate oder sogar Jahre beschäftigen soll... Denn intensiv spielen, kann man nun mal nicht mehr als ein MMORPG gleichzeitig. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!
Sich aber für ein Spiel zu entscheiden und dann ständig darüber zu motzen, wie beschissen doch die Grafik (oder eigentlich das ganze Spiel) ist... ist im Endeffekt nichts anderes als sich bei einem Fußball Verein anzumelden und dann beim Training ständig zu motzen, wie beschissen der Verein doch ist...

Mich würd interessieren, was Katze schreibt, wenn sie das erste Mal Heiron betreten hat und sich im Urwald verläuft... Denn die komplette Umgebung in Heiron hat zumindest bei mir persönlich erst Recht den „boah... watt ne geile Landschaft“ Effekt ausgelöst... Selbst wenn man die Mobs dort (unter anderem Namen) eigentlich schon alle kennt...
Und ganz ehrlich... als ich das erste Mal das „BEBEN“ hörte, mich umsah und mir diese Riesenechse (gegen die die Riesen Dinos ausm Ungoro Krater n Witz sind) auf den Kopf trat... hat mein Adrenalinspiegel verrückt gespielt *g*

Soviel zur Grafik...

Grinden?
Mein Char ist jetzt Level 35 ½  und ich hab bisher nicht ein einziges Mal wirklich gegrindet.
Da hab ich bis Level 40 damals bei WoW PRE BC mehr gegrindet um endlich die Kohle für n Mount zusammen zu bekommen und es hat Monate gedauert bis mein erster Char 60 war...
Heute braucht man bei WoW nur mal ne Woche Urlaub nehmen und hat n Char voll ausgerüstet auf Level 80... Naja wems Spaß macht...
Grinden?
Wer DAOC pre BC gespielt hat kennt die Grindspots... ich sach nur Baumspott...
Heute? Ne Woche Urlaub oder jemanden der einen zieht... dann dauerts nichtmal ne Woche... Wems Spaß macht...
Grinden?
Ich hab mal ne kurze Zeit Linage 2 gespielt... und glaubt mir.... Wer in Aion rumheult, das er „mal“ grinden muss... hat keine Ahnung, was grinden wirklich bedeutet!

Grinden?
Wie ich oben schon schrieb... bis Level 35 ½ musste ich bisher bei Aion nicht ein einziges Mal grinden und mein Questlog hat noch immer genug Quests für meinen Levelbereich offen, die ich bisher nicht gemacht habe, weil ich seit Level 25 lieber im Abyss rumhänge und das PvP such... manchmal in kleiner Gildengruppe oder auch nur zu zweit und manchmal Solo.
Und wenn zu viele Asmos unterwegs sind und man ständig nur gegen eine Übermacht antritt, wird eben nachgeschaut, welche Queste man noch offen hat und questet n büschen.
Aber ganz ehrlich... Wer so doof ist und dann NUR die 12 Questmobs umhaut die das Quest benötigt und alle anderen Mobs drum herum, oder auf dem Weg dorthin, links liegen lässt... darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er mit Level 30 kaum noch Queste hat und jetzt *hust* grinden muss...
Und nein, ich habe die 35 ½  Level nicht solo gemacht, sondern bin oft genug mit meiner Freundin unterwegs, die ihren Sammelskill inzwischen knapp vor 400 hat (während ich noch irgendwo bei 270 rumdümpel).
Das sie dafür in Gegenden muss in der wir eigentlich noch keine Queste haben, sollte jedem klar sein... und das die Mobs dort eigentlich n paar Level zu hoch für uns beide sind... eigentlich auch... Mehr Exp geben die Mobs auch nicht, die wir teilweise aus dem Weg räumen müssen, da ja bei Aion gilt: Ist der Mob zu hoch für dich... gibt’s Expabzug... und in Gruppe bekommst eh nur Anteil...

Grinden bedeutet, das man STUNDENLANG... wenn nicht sogar Tage oder Wochenlang immer wieder an der gleichen Stelle die gleichen Mobs klatscht...
Wer mal ne Stunde irgendwo im Kreis rennt und die Mobs umhaut, hat das (zumindest meiner Meinung nach) nichts mit grinden zu tun... erst Recht nicht, wenn man das aus einem bestimmten Grund tut... z.B. um bestimmte Materialien fürs craften zu sammeln oder bestimmte Ressourcen frei zu kämpfen.

Und wer sich in Aion bis Level 35 darüber beschwert, das es zu wenig Quests gibt, der sollte vielleicht mal die Wege des jeweiligen Gebietes ablaufen anstatt ständig nur zwischen den Flugpunkten hin und her zu fliegen, denn es gibt genug Queste... man muss sie nur finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier ist meiner Meinung nach auch einer der Vorteile von Aion, gegenüber WoW oder WAR... dort wird man nämlich an die Hand genommen und von Questgeber zu Questgeber geführt... bei Aion nicht! Zumindest nicht in dem Ausmaß, wie in den beiden genannten Spielen.
Und ich habs nun schon mehrmals erlebt, das plötzlich in einem Gebiet, das man Leveltechnisch längst hinter sich gelassen hat, plötzlich (5 Level später) neue Quests verfügbar sind...
Ich hab mal eben nachgezählt... 26 offene Quests verteilt auf Eltnen, Heiron, Reshanta und Sanctum zwischen Level 24 und 40 hab ich derzeitig offen.
Das Elite Krall Gebiet in Verteron hab ich genau 2 Mal in Gruppe besucht (raus und wieder reinporten nicht mitgezählt)... also nix mit „farmen/grinden“ dort...
Die 25er Instanz im Abyss hab ich auch gerade 2 Mal betreten...
Und im Feuertempel war ich bisher höchstens 5 Mal und hab alle Quests dort durch...
Den Eracus Tempel hab ich bisher nicht ein einziges Mal betreten und die Kaidan Gebiete hab ich bisher nur dann betreten, wenn es gallt dort Asmos zu jagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , gescheige das ich auch nur ein Quest dort erledigt habe...

Wie gesagt... wer behauptet das Aion zu wenig Queste bis Level 35 bietet... der hat sie einfach nicht gefunden und darf sich dann eigentlich auch nicht beschweren, dass er „grinden“ muss! Explorer zu sein, scheint sich also doch zu lohnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß aber auch, das die Levelkurve jetzt langsam ansteigen wird. Ich weiß es! Und eigentlich sollte es jeder wissen... Wenn man es also weiß... warum beschwert man sich dann drüber?
Wollt ihr lieber nach einem Monat euren Char im Endlevel haben um dann nach 2 Monaten festzustellen, das euch das Endgame kein Spaß macht?
In JEDEM MMORPG ist eigentlich der Weg das Ziel und das „Endgame“ nur die Zugabe. 
Fein, wenn’s dann auch Spaß macht... bei DAoC hab ich 6 Monate gebraucht ab release (und ich hab schon die Beta mitgemacht) und das „Endgame“ dann fast 5 ½ Jahre genossen...
Bei WoW hab ich meinen ersten 60er ebenfalls nach ca 5 Monaten gehabt und dann n neuen angefangen, weil das Endgame langweilig war (bin halt kein Instanzengrinder)
Und mit dem neuen Char hab ich dann 4 Jahre Alterac, Warsong und Arathibecken gedaddelt in der Hoffnung, das mal was neues kommt...
AoC hat mich zwar grafisch vom Hocker gehaun, aber dank der Bugs und der Lags sowie des total verkorksten PvPs (ich mag kein Standbild Massen PvP) recht schnell zu WAR getrieben..
Stimmt... WAR bietet vom ersten Level an die Möglichkeit am PvP teilzunehmen... dafür hats aber auch nur wenige Wochen gedauert, bis ich den ersten Char im Endlevel hatte und am Kreisraiden auf unverteidigte Burgen teilnehmen konnte... 
Nach 6 Monaten, 2 Serverzusammenlegungen, dadurch bedingte Gildenzusammenbrüche und insgesammt 3 Highlevelchars wurde das Spiel einfach Langweilig... 

Nun gibt’s Aion... Ein Spiel das meine Grafikkarte zwar nicht so heftig belastet wie AoC, dafür aber auch verspricht, das nicht jeder Depp nach drei Wochen n Level 50 Char hat und gerade im hohen Levelbereich ein „Level“ auch noch ein „Gratz“ wert ist.
Ab Level 25 jederzeit die Möglichkeit bietet am PvP teilzunehmen (ENDLICH KEINE BATTLEGROUNDS ANBIETET) und eine Welt anbietet die in sich stimmig ist und... sofern man sich auf den Grafikstil einlässt, verdammt schöne Landschaften zu bieten hat!
Das man in Eltnen und Heiron ständig mit der Gefahr leben muss, plötzlich einem feindlichem Spieler gegenüber zu stehen, erhöht den Reiz beim Leveln (zumindest für mich) ungemein.

Sicher... nicht alles ist Gold was glänzt und so hat auch Aion seine Schattenseiten...
Die Flut der Kinahverkäufer...
Der absolut beschissene Support... sofern es überhaupt einen gibt...
Die nicht vorhandene Auswahl an Möglichkeiten gerade in den Startgebieten...
Denn ganz ehrlich... Ich bin kein Twinker... aber WENN ich mal twinke... will ich eigentlich etwas sehen, das ich noch nicht kenne...
Bei AoC haben die ersten 20 Level auch beim dritten Mal noch Spaß gemacht... Schon deshalb, weil die jeweiligen Klassenqueste sich wenigstens ein klein wenig voneinander unterschieden haben...
Bei WoW erschlägt einen schon die Auswahl an verschiedenen Startgebieten und den jeweiligen Questen, so dass man selbst mit dem 8 Twink noch immer Gebiete und Queste zu sehen bekommt, die man noch nie gesehen hat...
Hier verliert Aion eindeutig... Ich hab die CBs und die OB mitgemacht und musste somit jetzt beim Release das DRITTE Mal durch Poeta und Verteron und ganz ehrlich.... DAS wird ich mir so schnell nicht wieder antun!

Was auch recht nervig ist in Aion: Das ständige hängen bleiben an jeder zweiten Teppichkante... Boah das hat mich schon bei WAR genervt... aber das Spiel war „neu“ auf dem Markt... Aion ist bereits ein Jahr alt und hat immer noch solche Stellen zu Hauf... DAS ist schon etwas erbärmlich!

Wo Aion auch ganz deutlich verliert ist die Community... sorry wenn ich das so sagen muss... Aber was teilweise in den Foren und im (Votan-Elyos) Chat abgeht ist Brachlandchat hoch zehn.
Wenn der liebe Gott 1000 Menschen ohne Hirn erschaffen hat... dann spielen die alle auf Votan und sind gerade in Eltnen unterwegs... oder machen hier im Onlinewelten Forum einen Mimimi Thread nach dem anderen auf...


Mein Persönliches Fazit: Mir macht Aion Spaß, egal ob Leveln/Questen oder PvP im Abyss.
Mich störts nicht, wenn ich mal gegankt werde... wer solo im Abyss unterwegs ist, darf sich darüber nicht beschweren!
Ich werds erst mal weiter spielen, hoffen dass die Warteschlangen nach dem Freimonat kürzer werden oder sogar ganz verschwinden und ich hoffe ganz Stark, das NCSoft dem Geheule vieler Trottel nicht nachgibt und die Expkurve senkt.
Aion hat zumindest für mich den Ansatz, dass es endlich mal wieder ein MMORPG ist, das ich „vielleicht“ etwas länger als nur n paar Monate spielen werde!

In diesem Sinne....
Gebt mir Tiernamen!


----------



## Snowhawk (6. Oktober 2009)

Nettes Feedback, aber zur Questsituation: Du bist  KEIN Asmodier... und dort hat man 20-25 akute questprobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


25-31 ging zackig.
31-32 wieder harziger, weil nun endet das "Solospiel" und man wird immer häufiger Gruppen brauchen
ab 40 wird dann das Solomobgrinden auch immer schwerer *g* Spätestens dann sollte man eine Legion mit netten Leuten haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja... ist halt ein MMO, also GEMEINSAM und nicht EINSAM!


----------



## iR_Habren (6. Oktober 2009)

Schön geschrieben und ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu, was die positiven wie auch die negativen Seiten betrifft. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass man als Asmodier fast immer in Elite Gebieten der Elyos rauskommt, an jeder ecke Elitewachen und in einem Fall einen undurchdringlichen Schild (lol durchs rift und keine chance auch nur ansatzweise aus dem Gebiet rauszukommen). Im Gegenzug die Elyos Rifts sind fasz allesamt in Freundlich gesonnen NPC´s und fast immer ohne Asmodische Wachen (Städte ausgenommen) Dieses Ungleichgewicht sollte man noch ausmerzen.

So Long Habren


----------



## Stancer (6. Oktober 2009)

Schöner Bericht und absolutes /sign was das "grinden" betrifft, welches in Aion nicht in dem Sinne existiert. Grind hat man in jedem MMORPG aber in Aion ist es noch harmlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (6. Oktober 2009)

iR_Habren schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben und ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu, was die positiven wie auch die negativen Seiten betrifft. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass man als Asmodier fast immer in Elite Gebieten der Elyos rauskommt, an jeder ecke Elitewachen und in einem Fall einen undurchdringlichen Schild (lol durchs rift und keine chance auch nur ansatzweise aus dem Gebiet rauszukommen). Im Gegenzug die Elyos Rifts sind fasz allesamt in Freundlich gesonnen NPC´s und fast immer ohne Asmodische Wachen (Städte ausgenommen) Dieses Ungleichgewicht sollte man noch ausmerzen.
> 
> So Long Habren



Will da jemand ganken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frag doch mal deinen Gildenkollegen Rubley wie er es daraus geschafft hat. Hat ja danach schön unsere 29er weggeprügelt in Eltnen.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (6. Oktober 2009)

Gumja schrieb:


> Wenn der liebe Gott 1000 Menschen ohne Hirn erschaffen hat... dann spielen die alle auf Votan und sind gerade in Eltnen unterwegs... oder machen hier im *Onlinewelten Forum* einen Mimimi Thread nach dem anderen auf...



Dachte wie sind hier bei buffed??


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. Oktober 2009)

iR_Habren schrieb:


> In einem Fall einen undurchdringlichen Schild (lol durchs rift und keine chance auch nur ansatzweise aus dem Gebiet rauszukommen)



Da muss man den Wächter für töten, nach 10 Minuten hatten wir den auf 75% weil der 95% wiederstanden hat und dannn kamen die ganzen elyos die uns zugeschaut haben( natürlich hinter dem Schild...) , ich war so sicher dass wir den noch legen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iR_Habren (6. Oktober 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Will da jemand ganken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe nicht gefragt und unsere Ansichten von "Ganken" scheinen etwas auseinander zugehen. Ich möchte hier weder Partei noch sonst eine Wertung vom Verhalten einiger Spieler abgeben, kenne auch genug Täubchen die im low lvl Abyss lvl 25 abfarmen. Doch dies ist nunmal ein PvP Orientiertes Spiel, daher sei es wie es ist.

Wenn du was mit Rubley zu besprechen hast, mach das in seinen Posts oder in unserem Legionsforum. 

So Long Habren


----------



## iR_Habren (6. Oktober 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Da muss man den Wächter für töten, nach 10 Minuten hatten wir den auf 75% weil der 95% wiederstanden hat und dannn kamen die ganzen elyos die uns zugeschaut haben( natürlich hinter dem Schild...) , ich war so sicher dass wir den noch legen^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist es was ich meine, wo ist da der ausgleich? ich kenne keine Asmo Gegend wo Eylos Rifts erscheinen, die mit einem Schild und Elite Wachen ausgestattet sind. 

So Long Habren


----------



## Apocalyptica (6. Oktober 2009)

Hexenmeister schrieb:


> Dachte wie sind hier bei buffed??


copy & paste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (6. Oktober 2009)

Gut geschrieben. Hab sogar alles durchgelesen obwohl ich lange Texte eigentlich nicht mag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Stimme dier auch in fast allen zu. Aber Grinden musste ich schon oft seid 20. Nicht ständig aber immermal zwischen durch.
Und seid 27 hab ich schon sehr nach Quests suchern müssen. Es waren einfach keine zu finden und die Wiederholquests bringen ja kaum erfahrung.
Dann hab ich aber auch verdammt viele punkte in der ersten ini gesammelt. Nun binn ich 29 1/2 und steh wieder ohne Quests da und kann ja nicht mehr in die ini.
Aber solange ich nicht mehrere Lv durchgehend "grinden" muss ist mir das eigentlich auch noch ganz recht so. Wie du es beschrieben hast hab ich auch nicht jeden mob bis zur quest umgehauen. 

Und was PvP angeht:
Wer in den Abyss geht und sich wundert das er ständig von Asmodiern oder Elyseer gekillt wird sollte sich mehr über das Spiel informieren. Binn oft getötet worden da ich meist solo im abyss bin. Aber was solls. Wuste ja wie es da abgeht.
Und die paar Gegner in den eigenen Gebieten sind ja auch keine gefahr. Wenn ich mal jemanden gesehen habe binn ich entweder dem kampf ausgewichen oder hab mich anderen angeschlossen um die Feinde umzuhauen. Was mir umgekehrt auch schon passiert ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*murmelt* blöde spionage Quests

In dem sinne: Ich mag das Speil. 

For the Templer (oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ceset (6. Oktober 2009)

iR_Habren schrieb:


> Das ist es was ich meine, wo ist da der ausgleich? ich kenne keine Asmo Gegend wo Eylos Rifts erscheinen, die mit einem Schild und Elite Wachen ausgestattet sind.
> 
> So Long Habren




Nene, das ist schon gut dass die Täubchen bei uns frei rumlaufen können, es ist schließlich Jagdsaison  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wackalion (6. Oktober 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Nettes Feedback, aber zur Questsituation: Du bist  KEIN Asmodier... und dort hat man 20-25 akute questprobs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich will Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber das ist Bullshit den Du da ablässt.

Bin jetzt kurz vor 28 und hatte in dem Levelbereich den Du nennst keine Questproblme und gegrindet habe ich auch nicht. Glaube es war nur einmal bis jetzt, wo ich nen 1/4 level grinden musste. Und das war von 12 auf 13

Du vergisst 100% quests oder gehst die Gebiete nicht mehr ab, in den Du schon mal warst, um da neue Quests abzuholen.


----------



## Droyale (6. Oktober 2009)

naja die die schreien, sie müssen nur grinden sind sowieso die, die zb mit  lvl 18 schon nach eltnen gehen...

zugegeben, es hat wenig quests aber wer zb nochsana macht (ja ich weiss hat 18std. id) oder alle krall q's der hat nichts zu meckern..


----------



## El_Presidente_ (6. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schöner Beitrag. Ich kann dem nur Zustimmen.

Ich persönlich habe auch gar nichts gegen grinden. Hin und wieder mache ich mal einen Level nur mit grinden. Da in Aion alles sehr teuer ist, bessere ich so meine Kasse auf und habe auch schon den ein- oder anderen guten Drop gehabt. Immer nur von einen Quest zum nächsten zu rennen, ist teilweise noch viel mühsamer. 70% Questen - 30% Grinden ist für mich genau die richtige Mischung. Grinden ist für mich daher nicht automatisch gleich negativ.


----------



## Düstermond (6. Oktober 2009)

Hatten wir nicht schon einen "positives Feedback"-Thread?
Warum ist jetzt schon wieder ein neuer da?


----------



## Niburu (6. Oktober 2009)

Schön geschrieben. Aber ich kan nauch voll unterschreiben das man in Aion nicht Grinden muss. bin jetzt 32 und hab noch seeehr viele 28er Quests offen die ich nachholen muss damit ich endlich mal bei den 32er Quests anfangen kann. Das einzigste was aion nicht ist ist Solo freundlich. Denn viele quests gehen nur in der Gruppe manchmal sogar die normalen.Bin übrigens Asmo


----------



## Geige (6. Oktober 2009)

Gumja schrieb:


> Mich störts nicht, wenn ich mal gegankt werde... wer solo im Abyss unterwegs ist, darf sich darüber nicht beschweren!



Genau so ist es!


----------



## Norjena (6. Oktober 2009)

Mich störts, und ich hab nicht immer die Zeit oder Lust einer Allianz beizutreten, wenn ich nach kurzer Zeit abhaue (weil ich zb. was wichteres machen muss) hinterlässt das auf Dauer auch einen schlechten Eindruck, und in einem Gruppenspiel ist sowas auch sehr schlecht.

Daher beschränkt sich meine Aion Aktivität im Moment eigentlich fast nur auf sologrinden und qeusten, oder Instanzen, aber auf Open PvP und den ganzen Abyss habe ich im Moment gar keine große Lust/Zeit.


----------



## Reo_MC (6. Oktober 2009)

Das Grinden in Aion existiert sehr wohl, und es macht auch Spaß, Stancer!
Schnapp dir 3 Leute - Klassen sind völlig egal, am meisten Spaß hatte ich mit meinem Sorc, nem Gladi, einem Jäger und einem Kleriker, und dann geh töten.
Völlig egal wo, und auf welchem Level, immer wieder macht es Spaß, nicht zuletzt wegen der Leute, der Atmosphäre - und dem TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (6. Oktober 2009)

iR_Habren schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben und ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu, was die positiven wie auch die negativen Seiten betrifft. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass man als Asmodier fast immer in Elite Gebieten der Elyos rauskommt, an jeder ecke Elitewachen und in einem Fall einen undurchdringlichen Schild (lol durchs rift und keine chance auch nur ansatzweise aus dem Gebiet rauszukommen). Im Gegenzug die Elyos Rifts sind fasz allesamt in Freundlich gesonnen NPC´s und fast immer ohne Asmodische Wachen (Städte ausgenommen) Dieses Ungleichgewicht sollte man noch ausmerzen.
> 
> So Long Habren



naja, versuch mal nach morheim als elyos zu gehen. du wirst dein blaues wunder im punkt wachen an jeder ecke, engstellen und "möglichkeiten dem zerg auszuweichen" erleben. wer an einem der tempeln rauskommt, hat natürlich ordentlich eine A-karte gezogen, aber auf der anderen seite auch genug leute zum ganken da. als elyos war ich froh, wenn ich zumindest im lavagebiet raus konnte, wo man ersteinmal einen elendig langen weg durch 30er mobs zurücklegen muss um dann nur 2 von 4 möglichen ausgängen aus dem gebiet nutzen zu können, weil jemand auf die tolle idee kam, wachen in den 3 metern breiten durchgängen zu platzieren. und eine mauer mitten in morheim dazu. von man nicht vom 24+ gebiet mehr rein kann und wo noch mehr wachen stehen. ganz zu schweigen davon, dass die beiden oben genannten ausgänge direkt vors questhub der asmos führen und man in sekunden einen mob blutrünstiger zerger vor sich hat.

eltnen ist dagegen wie auf dem silbertablett präsentiert - wenn man weiss,wo man reingehen soll und wo man rauskommt


p.s.: auch asmos sollten bis level 25 mit quests kommen können. das pendant zu theobomos hat jede menge quests offen und das sogar teilweise mit geringeren laufwegen dazu. im morheim muss man über die schneefelder mit den ettins hinausrennen bis zu den ersten questgebern am fluss und an der hütte mit den spinnchen. vermutlich scheitert es hier bei manchen, da dieser questverlauf auf den ersten blick nicht ganz offensichtlich ist.


----------



## burtonbullet (6. Oktober 2009)

wie du schon sagtest, denk jeder Mensch anders über die Dinge (du hast auf Spieldesign hingewiesen).. So ist es auch mit dem Grinden, der Eine sieht das Grinden als eine stundenlange Herumklopperei auf die selben langweiligen Mobs; der Andere sieht das Grinden schon in den Quests die nichts anderes bedeuten als; stundenlanges Herumkloppen auf verschiedene Mobs.
Manchen bietet das schon genug Abwechslung dass sich das Mobdesign ändert; anderen eben nicht...

Also wird es wohl imma Leute geben die sich aufregen dass sie Grinden müssen, ganz einfach weil die Defintion des Grindens variiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arwien (6. Oktober 2009)

Grüße.
Also ich verstehe nicht warum alle so begeistert sind von Aion.
Ich nenne jetzt ein paar Punkte warum meiner Meinung nach min 50% alle Spieler nach dem ersten Monat wieder weg gehen werden.
-Die Wiederbelebung nach dem Tod in dem zuletz gespeicherten Ort. Was sich die Programmierer dabei gedacht haben frag ich mich immer noch.
-Ep Verlust nach dem Tod. Ist sowas von billig und ist für mich nur ein Vorsatz um die Spielzeit zu verlängern.
-Zuwenig Flugpunkte und keine Reittiere. Ich hab angenommen das man ab lvl 10 in allen Gebieten fliegen kann dabei sind es ca. nur 30%(bis lvl 30).
-Keine Flexibilität bei der Skillung der Chars. Einmal Tank ausgewählt immer Tank (keine Chance auf Gladdi umzuskillen).
-Als Solo Spieler wird man stark benachteiligt. Zuwenig Quests . In PVP keine Chance. Und ja es gibt noch eine Menge Solo Spieler (bei WOW min. 30%)
-Allgemein zuwenig Quests. Und wenn jetzt jemand sagt das es in WOW nicht besser ist der hat keine Ahnung. In WOW schaft man nicht mal 30 % aller Quests beim hochleveln auf lvl 80.
-Die Grafik ist meiner Meinung nach zu Assiatisch also keine Mittelalter Atmosphäre.
Klar gibts auch gute Sachen in Aion aber für mich ist defenitiv nach dem ersten Monat Schluß.
Wenn das Spiel keine Monatsgebühren hätte (sowie Guild Wars) wäre ich dabei geblieben. Bevor jetzt alle anfangen mich als WOW Fanboy zu bezeichnen muss ich sie enttäuschen. Hab mit WOW längts aufgehört und hab es nur als vergleich genommen. Für mich heist es auf Guild Wars 2 warten und hoffen das es besser wird. 
Sonst wünsch ich Euch allen viel Spaß mit Aion.


----------



## teroa (6. Oktober 2009)

burtonbullet schrieb:


> Also wird es wohl imma Leute geben die sich aufregen dass sie Grinden müssen, ganz einfach weil die Defintion des Grindens variiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup da haste net unrecht aber jeder spieler weiß eigentlich worauf er sich einläßt wenn mann nen asiatisches mmorpg spiel die sind alle gleich und das vollkommende gegeteil von  westlichen mmmorpgs..
(und eigentlich sind asiatischen mmorpgs auch  alle F2P spiele ,ka warum aion 13 euro kostet im monat spielen tut es sich wie nen F2P game..)


----------



## Stancer (6. Oktober 2009)

Arwien schrieb:


> Grüße.
> Also ich verstehe nicht warum alle so begeistert sind von Aion.
> Ich nenne jetzt ein paar Punkte warum meiner Meinung nach min 50% alle Spieler nach dem ersten Monat wieder weg gehen werden.
> -Die Wiederbelebung nach dem Tod in dem zuletz gespeicherten Ort. Was sich die Programmierer dabei gedacht haben frag ich mich immer noch.


Jo, finde ich auch net so gut




Arwien schrieb:


> -Ep Verlust nach dem Tod. Ist sowas von billig und ist für mich nur ein Vorsatz um die Spielzeit zu verlängern.


Sehr gute Lösung, so überlegen es sich die Spieler 2mal ob sie "Bindestein-Sterben" betreiben. D.h. die Spieler sterben freiwillig, um nicht zu laufen. Auch kennt man das, das im PvP manche Spieler freiwillig in den Abgrund springen um bloss nicht von einem anderen Spieler umgebracht zu werden



Arwien schrieb:


> -Zuwenig Flugpunkte und keine Reittiere. Ich hab angenommen das man ab lvl 10 in allen Gebieten fliegen kann dabei sind es ca. nur 30%(bis lvl 30).



Mounts sind geplant und ich finde die Flugpunkte ausreichend. So erkundet man mehr. Das verlangen nach mehr Flugpunkten kommt eher aus Faulheit und bequemlichkeit




Arwien schrieb:


> -Keine Flexibilität bei der Skillung der Chars. Einmal Tank ausgewählt immer Tank (keine Chance auf Gladdi umzuskillen).



Zeig mir ein Spiel, wo man nachträglich die Klasse ändern kann !!! Es gibt keins ! Nur weil man in Aion sich die Klasse erst mit Level 10 aussucht soll man jederzeit die Klasse wechseln können ? 



Arwien schrieb:


> -Als Solo Spieler wird man stark benachteiligt. Zuwenig Quests . In PVP keine Chance. Und ja es gibt noch eine Menge Solo Spieler (bei WOW min. 30%)



Ist das in anderen Spielen anders, das man Solo gegen mehrere Spieler nicht benachteiligt ist ? Und da es in WoW so viele Solo Spieler gibt, frag dich mal wieso die WoW Community fast nur aus Egomanen besteht und derart versaut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Arwien schrieb:


> -Allgemein zuwenig Quests. Und wenn jetzt jemand sagt das es in WOW nicht besser ist der hat keine Ahnung. In WOW schaft man nicht mal 30 % aller Quests beim hochleveln auf lvl 80.


Zu dem Thema wurde im forum bereits mehr als genug gesagt. Wer nur stupide an jedem Mob vorbei läuft um die Quest so schnell wie möglich zu erledigen und nicht auch mal Abseits der Wege schaut findet in der Tat nur recht wenig Quests !



Arwien schrieb:


> -Die Grafik ist meiner Meinung nach zu Assiatisch also keine Mittelalter Atmosphäre.



Das ist jawohl mal absolute Geschmacksache und hat nichts mit Gameplay zu tun ! Verstehe auch nicht wieso deswegen deiner Meinung nach 50% der Spieler gehen werden



Arwien schrieb:


> Klar gibts auch gute Sachen in Aion aber für mich ist defenitiv nach dem ersten Monat Schluß.
> Wenn das Spiel keine Monatsgebühren hätte (sowie Guild Wars) wäre ich dabei geblieben. Bevor jetzt alle anfangen mich als WOW Fanboy zu bezeichnen muss ich sie enttäuschen. Hab mit WOW längts aufgehört und hab es nur als vergleich genommen. Für mich heist es auf Guild Wars 2 warten und hoffen das es besser wird.
> Sonst wünsch ich Euch allen viel Spaß mit Aion.



Jeder kann frei entscheiden ob er Aion gut findet oder nicht. Das ist der einzige Punkt wo du keinen Stuss erzählst.


----------



## battschack (6. Oktober 2009)

Arwien schrieb:


> -Allgemein zuwenig Quests. Und wenn jetzt jemand sagt das es in WOW nicht besser ist der hat keine Ahnung. In WOW schaft man nicht mal 30 % aller Quests beim hochleveln auf lvl 80




Du hast wohl erst irgendwann mit wow angefangen ich kann mich noch sehr gut drann erinnern mit mein 1. hunter nimmer gewusst habe wo ich questen soll weil ich nix mehr hatte. Das lag dran weil ich fast nie instanzen gemacht hatte. Und damals brauchte man 5xlänger 1-60 wie jetz 1-80...

Ich weiss nicht wieviel ep man vorher gebraucht hatte aber gefühlt würde ich mal sagen 5x soviel wie etz


----------



## xerkxes (6. Oktober 2009)

Die Advanced Stigmas mit denen man eine Klasse an speziellere Vorlieben "anpassen" bzw. flexibler machen kann haben wohl noch nicht viele endeckt, oder?



> Allgemein zuwenig Quests. Und wenn jetzt jemand sagt das es in WOW nicht besser ist der hat keine Ahnung. In WOW schaft man nicht mal 30 % aller Quests beim hochleveln auf lvl 80.



Kommt darauf an was einem besser gefällt, nicht jeder will nur questen. Ich halte Aion in jedem Punkt für besser. Es ist nicht perfekt aber besser als WoW. Wenn die ganzen WoW-Spieler wieder verduften (und das werden sie) wird es dann noch besser, das ist Gesetz.


----------



## Deis (6. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich alles so unterschreiben.
DAS was mich WIRKLICH an AION reizt ist das Crafting- System. Ich liebe es Stundenlang an der Werkbank oder der Schmiede zu stehen und Armory zu craften. Bei AION bekomme ich dafuer sogar anteilig noch EP. Herlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (6. Oktober 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> Kann ich alles so unterschreiben.
> DAS was mich WIRKLICH an AION reizt ist das Crafting- System. Ich liebe es Stundenlang an der Werkbank oder der Schmiede zu stehen und Armory zu craften. Bei AION bekomme ich dafuer sogar anteilig noch EP. Herlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jep, diesbezüglich wärs schön wenn man ALLE Berufe maxen könnte.


----------



## advanced08 (6. Oktober 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> jup da haste net unrecht aber jeder spieler weiß eigentlich worauf er sich einläßt wenn mann nen asiatisches mmorpg spiel die sind alle gleich und das vollkommende gegeteil von  westlichen mmmorpgs..
> (und eigentlich sind asiatischen mmorpgs auch  alle F2P spiele ,ka warum aion 13 euro kostet im monat spielen tut es sich wie nen F2P game..)



aion kostet nur in europa und den usa 13€ .. in asien wird es per gespielte zeit abgerechnet ....

zudem haben die meisten asiatischen mmorpgs onlineshops womit man sich items kaufen kann (rappelz flyff rom usw....)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. Oktober 2009)

Arwien schrieb:


> Grüße.
> Also ich verstehe nicht warum alle so begeistert sind von Aion.
> Ich nenne jetzt ein paar Punkte warum meiner Meinung nach min 50% alle Spieler nach dem ersten Monat wieder weg gehen werden.
> -Die Wiederbelebung nach dem Tod in dem zuletz gespeicherten Ort. Was sich die Programmierer dabei gedacht haben frag ich mich immer noch.
> ...


----------



## Stancer (6. Oktober 2009)

Das mit Mittelalter muss ich überlesen haben. Naja aber wusstet ihr das nicht ? Vor 1000 Jahren lebten wir eigentlich auf der Innenseite der Erde und dann ist der Kern explodiert und die Welt wurde auseinander gerissen. Mühsam haben wir alles wieder zusammen geklebt (vorher natürlich die bösen Asmodier getötet) aber dann haben wir vergessen ne Tür nach innen mit einzubauen, so das wir nicht mehr nach Innen kamen als das letzte Bruchstück wieder angeklebt war. Seitdem leben wir auf der Oberfläche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, das gute alte Mittelalter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (6. Oktober 2009)

Arwien schrieb:


> Grüße.
> Also ich verstehe nicht warum alle so begeistert sind von Aion.
> Ich nenne jetzt ein paar Punkte warum meiner Meinung nach min 50% alle Spieler nach dem ersten Monat wieder weg gehen werden.
> -Die Wiederbelebung nach dem Tod in dem zuletz gespeicherten Ort. Was sich die Programmierer dabei gedacht haben frag ich mich immer noch.
> ...



ich mußte echt etwas lachen... ich sehe es genau umgekehrt...
"ep-verlust wenn man stirbt, weil ncsoft die spielzeit verlängern will..."
lol, unabhängig mal davon das du für ein dünnes beim seelenheiler deine xp wieder bekommst, geht es darum, daß
man sich dreimal überlegt was man für einen mist verzapfen will...

auf die faulheit und den wunsch überall in sekunden hinfliegen zu können, möchte ich mal nicht eingehen.
"keine flexibilität bei der skillung..." ich glaube du hst das stigma-system nicht verstanden..

"in pvp keine chance" ich bin mir sicher, das du persönlich auch keine chance in wow hattest... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
über quests hat ja nun der TE genug geschrieben... anmerken möchte ich nur, das wow die quest sowas von brutal gestreckt hat
a la kille 10 junge wölfe, dann 10 große wölfe, als nächstes 10 große ober wölfe und zum schluß den ganz bösen wolf...
das war pures ginden... 

"die grafik ist asiatisch..." definier mal asiatisch... und vor allem wieso mittelalter? was für grafik hat den wow?
wo motorräder lang fahren oder hubschrauber fliegen? wo die rüstungssets aussehen wie bei den powerrangers?

in allen punkten finde ich persönlich aion wesentlich besser, ohne mal auf die weiteren vorteile von aion eingehen zu wollen..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (6. Oktober 2009)

"Mittelalterlichen" flair hat WoW auch nicht mehr. Ich meine dort fliegen Raumschiffe rum und primitive Kreaturen fahren dem Sound nach mit ottomotor-betriebenen Vehikeln durch die Gegend. Dummerweise haben die Aliens die Gebrauchsanleitung für ihre Laserwaffen verlegt, dadurch müssen sie jetzt mit Kartoffelmessern kämpfen. Einzig Frieden haben die Aliens in die Welt des Kriegshandwerks gebracht. Denn seit dem sie aufgetaucht sind kaufen einstige Feinde in der selben Stadt beim selben Händler ein und das als ob es das normalste überhaupt wäre.


----------



## Shintuargar (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich frag mich, wer den Stuss in die Welt gesetzt hat, dass Fantasy automatisch Mittelalter bedeutet.


----------



## Kyragan (7. Oktober 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, wer den Stuss in die Welt gesetzt hat, dass Fantasy automatisch Mittelalter bedeutet.


qft


----------



## Darjun (7. Oktober 2009)

boheee du sprichst mir ja sowas von 100% von der seele!
1000% sign, besser hätte mans nicht sagen können.





Gumja schrieb:


> Meinungen einer einzelnen Person sind nie wirklich Objektiv und schon aus dem Grund kann ein Review einer einzelnen Person gar nicht Objektiv sein...
> Was der eine als „schön" empfindet, findet der nächste zum kotzen und der dritte nimmt es bis ins letzte Bit auseinander und erklärt, warum es gar nicht schön sein kann...
> 
> Ich gebe allen Recht, die behaupten das die meisten Boden und Wandtexturen verwaschen und pixelig aussehen... WENN man mit der Kamera in der first Person Sicht nach unten schaut oder nur n paar Zentimeter von der Wand entfernt steht auf die man gerade mit seinem AFK-Shop blickt.
> ...


----------



## Darjun (7. Oktober 2009)

sry für den doppelpost aber dazu muss ich einfach was sagen:

ich bin asmo auf votan und wie der te schon sagt, es gibt ÜBERHAUPT KEINE PROBLEME mit der questvielfalt! 
keine ahnung was ihr so treibt aber mein questlog ist ständig zum bersten gefüllt, auch mit lvl20-30. über 30 kann ich noch nichts sagen aber ich denke das wird sich nicht ändern.




Snowhawk schrieb:


> Nettes Feedback, aber zur Questsituation: Du bist KEIN Asmodier... und dort hat man 20-25 akute questprobs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Dröms (7. Oktober 2009)

Gumja schrieb:


> Heute braucht man bei WoW nur mal ne Woche Urlaub nehmen und hat n Char voll ausgerüstet auf Level 80... Naja wems Spaß macht...
> Grinden?




sicher ist es einfacher geworden garkeine frage, aber bitte bleib realistisch.
ohne dieses spiel wären viele nachfolgende mmos garnicht erst erschienen


----------



## Stancer (7. Oktober 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, wer den Stuss in die Welt gesetzt hat, dass Fantasy automatisch Mittelalter bedeutet.




Naja ist genauso, das die Leute glauben RP sei "Reden wie ein edler Ritter"
Auf dem AoC-RP-PvP-Server sorgte dies aber für Erheiterung. Da rannten "Barbaren" rum, die allen ernstes glaubten RP sei "geschwollen reden". Solche Leute wurden dann immer direkt umgehauen, da sie von "bösen Geistern besessen waren" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Per Whisper hat man die Leute dann aufgeklärt und man erntete dann meistens Spott und Ungläubigkeit !


----------



## kicks (7. Oktober 2009)

Darjun schrieb:


> sry für den doppelpost aber dazu muss ich einfach was sagen:
> 
> ich bin asmo auf votan und wie der te schon sagt, es gibt ÜBERHAUPT KEINE PROBLEME mit der questvielfalt!
> keine ahnung was ihr so treibt aber mein questlog ist ständig zum bersten gefüllt, auch mit lvl20-30. über 30 kann ich noch nichts sagen aber ich denke das wird sich nicht ändern.




Ja dann glaub du das mal weiter. Brauche atm 26 MIO EP für lvl up und die Quests reichen da bei weitem nicht aus - ab Mitte 30 geht der Grind Anteil stark nach oben.


----------



## kicks (7. Oktober 2009)

Dröms schrieb:


> sicher ist es einfacher geworden garkeine frage, aber bitte bleib realistisch.
> ohne dieses spiel wären viele nachfolgende mmos garnicht erst erschienen



welche denn?


----------



## ArminFRA (7. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Ja dann glaub du das mal weiter. Brauche atm 26 MIO EP für lvl up und die Quests reichen da bei weitem nicht aus - ab Mitte 30 geht der Grind Anteil stark nach oben.




Ah, Klacks!


2 Tage Mobse grinden -> schwubs Lvl Up!

oder

5 Tage Krempel & Äther sammeln -> schwubs Lvl Up!

oder

2 Wochen craften, gibt auch EP -> schwubs Lvl Up!


Nun lass Dich mal ned so hängen, Kicks!

No Pain, no gain.

Viel Spass beim spielen.


----------



## Stancer (7. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> welche denn?



Würde mich auch interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als wenn es ohne WoW keine MMORPG geben würde und als wenn diese dann auch noch alle so aussehen würden wie Meridian 59....

Wenn WoW den kram nicht gemacht hätte, hätte es jemand anderes getan !


----------



## Doomsta (7. Oktober 2009)

Gumja schrieb:


> Wo Aion auch ganz deutlich verliert ist die Community... sorry wenn ich das so sagen muss... Aber was teilweise in den Foren und im (Votan-Elyos) Chat abgeht ist Brachlandchat hoch zehn.
> Wenn der liebe Gott 1000 Menschen ohne Hirn erschaffen hat... dann spielen die alle auf Votan und sind gerade in Eltnen unterwegs... oder machen hier im Onlinewelten Forum einen Mimimi Thread nach dem anderen auf...




Hay,
ich stimme dir eig. mit allem zu was du geschrieben hast^^. Und ich denke ich kann dich ein wenig beruhigen....nach dem Freimonat werrden die WoW kiddie spackos sicherlich wieder verschwinden und wir ham eine gutre community. War bei WAR auch schon so! Solange einfach den allgemeinen chat ausblenden, wenn der Freimonat rum ist haun die WoW Kinder wieder ab.


----------



## Stancer (7. Oktober 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Hay,
> ich stimme dir eig. mit allem zu was du geschrieben hast^^. Und ich denke ich kann dich ein wenig beruhigen....nach dem Freimonat werrden die WoW kiddie spackos sicherlich wieder verschwinden und wir ham eine gutre community. War bei WAR auch schon so! Solange einfach den allgemeinen chat ausblenden, wenn der Freimonat rum ist haun die WoW Kinder wieder ab.



Sind ja nur noch 2 Wochen aber bereits jetzt wirds deutlich besser. Einige Idioten, die Anfangs den Chat voll gespamt haben wie toll WoW doch sei und wieso nicht alles wie WoW ist, sind scheinbar schon jetzt wieder zurück !


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (7. Oktober 2009)

Mein char ist levl 36, elyos >TEMPLAR<...das heißt ich habe es extrem schwer effektiv zugrinden von dem her umgehe ich dies fast immer wenn möglich...Ich hatte insgesamt 2 questlöcher, welche relativ kurz waren und warscheinlich nur entstanden sind weil ich die quests lediglich nicht gefunden habe: lvl 24,5-25, level 31,5-32 ...das war die einzige Zeit in der ich gerindet habe und momentan ist mein questlog wieder voll und ich könnte noch dutzende quests annehmen... leider kann man nur 30 quests im questlog haben. Also wer sagt es gibt zuwenig quests in aion, *DER REDET MIST!*


----------



## kicks (7. Oktober 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Mein char ist levl 36, elyos >TEMPLAR<...das heißt ich habe es extrem schwer effektiv zugrinden von dem her umgehe ich dies fast immer wenn möglich...Ich hatte insgesamt 2 questlöcher, welche relativ kurz waren und warscheinlich nur entstanden sind weil ich die quests lediglich nicht gefunden habe: lvl 24,5-25, level 31,5-32 ...das war die einzige Zeit in der ich gerindet habe und momentan ist mein questlog wieder voll und ich könnte noch dutzende quests annehmen... leider kann man nur 30 quests im questlog haben. Also wer sagt es gibt zuwenig quests in aion, *DER REDET MIST!*




Nein, du redest Mist.


----------



## Synti (7. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Ja dann glaub du das mal weiter. Brauche atm 26 MIO EP für lvl up und die Quests reichen da bei weitem nicht aus - ab Mitte 30 geht der Grind Anteil stark nach oben.



was du denn schon mal bei diesem außenposten? ich kann keine quest mehr annehmen so viele habe ich...


----------



## SireS (7. Oktober 2009)

> Wollt ihr lieber nach einem Monat euren Char im Endlevel haben um dann nach 2 Monaten festzustellen, das euch das Endgame kein Spaß macht?



Auf keinen Fall! Wir wollen mindestens ein halbes Jahr bis zur höchststufe grinden, um dann evtl. festzustellen, daß das Endgame nix taugt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darjun (7. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Nein, du redest Mist.




hier haben aber schon mehrere das gegenteil behauptet also denke ich du bist der, der nicht ganz durchblickt wie, wo und wann quests zu holen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es gibt quests en masse das sehe ich selbst und das hab ich auch von ein paar gildies bestätigt bekommen die schon an die 40 rangehen, bei allen randvoll mit quests! 

aber wer die quests nicht findet,der soll doch grinden! und wem das grinden zu blöd ist der kann ja bitte bitte gerne wieder zu dem lollipopgame mit den 3 buchstaben gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randor2 (7. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Nein, du redest Mist.



"Ich sehe keine gelben ! auf meiner Minimap also sind da auch keine Quests....blödes Spiel" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (7. Oktober 2009)

Darjun schrieb:


> hier haben aber schon mehrere das gegenteil behauptet also denke ich du bist der, der nicht ganz durchblickt wie, wo und wann quests zu holen sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Quests habe ich gemacht. So unübersichtlich sind die Gebiete nicht, dass man die Questgeber nicht findet. Aber wer dann natürlich jede Coin Quest macht, am besten 200 mal, der wird dann ohne grinden ab 35 auskommen ..oh wait!


----------



## Randor2 (7. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Die Quests habe ich gemacht. So unübersichtlich sind die Gebiete nicht, dass man die Questgeber nicht findet. Aber wer dann natürlich jede Coin Quest macht, am besten 200 mal, der wird dann ohne grinden ab 35 auskommen ..oh wait!


Hmm also ich hab die Wiederholbaren Quests 1x gemacht. Also wie normale Quests behandelt...Irgendwie hab ich aber noch gut 20 Quests im Logbuch + 2 Kampagnen Quests...Weiß nicht bekomm ich jetzt mehr Ep durch Quests oder du weniger? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja gut man sollte natürlich nicht 10 mins warten bis ein anderer alle Mobs weggeräumt hat um die Säcke die man irgendwo sammeln muss abzuholen und dann wieder zurück gehen ohne auch nur einen Mob zu haun aber das is ja doch normal oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## kicks (7. Oktober 2009)

Und wieviel Xp geben diese Quests, die du in deinem Questlog hast?

btw. das sinnlose hauen von Mobs während du auf etwas wartest ist per Definiton Grinden, das ist dir schon klar, oder?

Der Post war jetzt zwar etwas länger als dein letzter aber mehr Sinn hat er auch nicht gemacht. Bitte vor dem Posten nachdenken.


----------



## Randor2 (7. Oktober 2009)

Der höchste von den normalen Quests ist soweit ich das richtig in erinnerung hab (nein ich schau da eigentlich nicht wirklich drauf) 400k ep.
Bei dem bin ich mir sicher, kann auch noch ein höherer dabei sein.


----------



## kicks (7. Oktober 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Der höchste von den normalen Quests ist soweit ich das richtig in erinnerung hab (nein ich schau da eigentlich nicht wirklich drauf) 400k ep.
> Bei dem bin ich mir sicher, kann auch noch ein höherer dabei sein.




Dann solltest du von deinen 400k Quests besser so um die 30 Stück haben ansonsten reicht es mit Level36 inklusive Mob hauen nicht annähernd, aber das weisst du vermutlich selbst. Genauso wie du weisst, dass es nicht mit jedem level 30 neue Quests gibt..


----------



## Gumja (7. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> btw. das sinnlose hauen von Mobs während du auf etwas wartest ist per Definiton Grinden, das ist dir schon klar, oder?


Wenn ich von Punkt A nach Punkt B laufe und die Mobs die mir auf dem Weg dorthin über den Weg laufen mal nebenbei umhau, ist das in deinen AUgen grinden?
Spiel mal Linage2 oder n "richtigen" Freetoplay Asiagrinder... DANN weißt du was grinden ist...
Grinden bedeutet das man Tagelang oder sogar WOCHENLANG nichts anderes macht als IMMER wieder an der gleichen STelle die gleichen Mobs umzuhaun...
Wenns bei dir schon grinden ist, weil man beim warten auf n bestimmten Questmnob mal 2 bis 10 andere Mobs nebenbei klatscht... sorry, ja dann bist du hier falsch... geh zurück zu WOW, wo du dann im Endlevel nichts anderes machst als 20 dailyquests am Tag oder 3 x die WOche ne Ini besuchen, wen dein Timer dementsprechend steht...

Leute Leute Leute... was hat WOW das MMORPG Genre, bzw. den Anspruch daran doch unter die Teppichkannte gekehrt... traurig...


----------



## ArminFRA (7. Oktober 2009)

Gumja schrieb:


> Wenn ich von Punkt A nach Punkt B laufe und die Mobs die mir auf dem Weg dorthin über den Weg laufen mal nebenbei umhau, ist das in deinen AUgen grinden?



JA!

WAS DENN SONST?


Ich habe doch keinen Bock die ganze Spielewelt auszumerzen um auf meine XP zu kommen. Erklär das mal ner Assel, wo meist ein Spieler dahintersteckt, welcher GEZIELT fraggen tut, und ned den halben Server wegbombt.


Man man man, was haben diese Asiagrinder nur aus euch gemacht?


----------



## Kasstro (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde Aion hat eine Chance verdient...Wem es ned gefällt soll wieder zu WoW  oder sonstigen mmo´s gehen. Bin zwar noch nicht so weit mit meinem Char allerdings gefällt mir das Spiel im vergleich zu WoW ganz gut. Die Probleme die es bei Aion gibt sind "Teilweise" Kinderkram.. Volle Server hatte man damals beim WoW start auch und heute sind dort immernoch genügend Spieler..Man sollte Aion eine Chance geben. Hoffe das die Community besser wird als sie bei WoW ist...(ausnahmen gibt es sicherlich auch da)...


Ich freue mich auf das Spiel und Questlöcher hab ich bis dato noch nicht gehabt...Mal sehen was so kommt... 



Rechtschreibfehler *ignore*


----------



## Ogil (7. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Erklär das mal ner Assel, wo meist ein Spieler dahintersteckt, welcher GEZIELT fraggen tut, und ned den halben Server wegbombt.


Man man man - was haben Computerspiele nur aus unserer Sprache gemacht?


----------



## ArminFRA (7. Oktober 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Man man man - was haben Computerspiele nur aus unserer Sprache gemacht?



Wegen fraggen? Ich schreibe bewusst ned "killen" o.ä. Weils halt nur virtueller Scheiss ist, ebend fraggen.

"Killen" hat als Begriff ne ganz andere, negativere Tragweite.

BTT


----------



## Arkyn (7. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin ja bei Gott noch nich weit, erst lvl 16. Versuche nun seid 2 Tagen dieses Amulett von den kleinen Kobolden in der Miene zu bekommen. Aber ich finds ned schlimm!

Wer DAOC am Anfang OHNE Endubuff und OHNE Manabatterie gespielt hat, der weiß was wirklich zäh ist. zu 8t rot / orange mobs kloppen und das ein paar stunden lang. Später dann auf 50 STUNDENLANGES Farmen in DF um sich die SC in die Rüsi zu baun. Hat wer gejammert? Nein. Aber was jeder sagen kann das DAOC gesamt gesehen MEHR spaß gemacht hat als WoW oder sonst was.  In Trollheim spielte man stundenlang unten im Ring. Immer die selben Mobs. Ich war Tank und muste sie pullen und zu den Bomben ziehen.

So viel Dazu.

Ich glaub einfach am liebsten ist den Leuten wenn sie sich einfach hinsetzen, nach 2 Wochen Max LVL Haben, und 1 Woche später EPICS. 

BTW zum Thema Grinden und WoW: Wer hat bei den Aldor / Ogrilar / Hodir usw Ruf gesteigert bis ehrfürchtig? Was hat man da machen müssen?? GRINDEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (7. Oktober 2009)

Gumja schrieb:


> Wenn ich von Punkt A nach Punkt B laufe und die Mobs die mir auf dem Weg dorthin über den Weg laufen mal nebenbei umhau, ist das in deinen AUgen grinden?
> Spiel mal Linage2 oder n "richtigen" Freetoplay Asiagrinder... DANN weißt du was grinden ist...
> Grinden bedeutet das man Tagelang oder sogar WOCHENLANG nichts anderes macht als IMMER wieder an der gleichen STelle die gleichen Mobs umzuhaun...
> Wenns bei dir schon grinden ist, weil man beim warten auf n bestimmten Questmnob mal 2 bis 10 andere Mobs nebenbei klatscht... sorry, ja dann bist du hier falsch... geh zurück zu WOW, wo du dann im Endlevel nichts anderes machst als 20 dailyquests am Tag oder 3 x die WOche ne Ini besuchen, wen dein Timer dementsprechend steht...
> ...




Richtig traurig ist viel eher, dass es hier Leute gibt, die es vor lauter hyperventilieren nicht mehr schaffen Dinge richtig einzuordnen.
Es ist vollkommen egal wieviel man grinden muss pro level oder nicht. Wenn man gezwungen ist Mobs zu killen für XP ohne irgendeinen Grund, dann ist das Grinden. Per Definition einfach das sinnlose hauen von Mobs für XP, oder Loot, oder irgendetwas anderem
Wie lange man das machen muss ist vollkommen egal.

Wie lange muss man eine an sich sinnlose Tätogkeit in einem MMORPG machen, damit es Grinden ist, huh? Du redest von L2. Dann entwickelt jemand in einer Woche ein Game wo es um den Faktor 10 langsamer geht als dort. Sagst du dann auch: "L2 und Grinden? Spiel mal XY, DAS ist grinden!"

Noch einmal, damit es auch du verstehst - Mobs hauen OHNE einen Grund ist grinden. Ende

Übrigens.. Ich habe kein WoW gespielt, noch habe ich jemals gesagt, dass mich der Grindfaktor stört. Wenn du nicht fähig bist einfachen Diskussionen zu folgen, wieso postest du dann überhaupt?

Achja und bevor du Definitonen widergibst, solltest du dich eventuell zuerst informieren.. just saying


----------



## AemJaY (7. Oktober 2009)

mir gefällt das spiel, mir gefallen die vielen Quests, und ja mir gefällt in dem falle auch das Grinden (deine Definition) daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



peace out...


----------



## Randor2 (7. Oktober 2009)

Dropquest....mobs haun = grinden?
Handwerksmats sammeln-->Mobs außen rum haun = grinden?
Von Punkt A zu Punkt B laufen-->Mobs die im Weg sind hauen = grinden?
Elementarsteine/Handwerkssteine usw farmen = grinden?

Jo dann mach ich das den lieben langen Tag..so wie ichs in jedem anderen gespielten MMO gemacht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (7. Oktober 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Dropquest....mobs haun = grinden? _Nein, Farmen_
> Handwerksmats sammeln-->Mobs außen rum haun = grinden? _Wenn nötig dann farmen, wenn unnötiges wemsen dann grinden_
> Von Punkt A zu Punkt B laufen-->Mobs die im Weg sind hauen = grinden? _JA! Aber nur dann NICHT wenn Mobs angreifen. _
> Elementarsteine/Handwerkssteine usw farmen = grinden? _Nein, farmen_




So, für unsere Rentner auch noch mal erklärt:


Grinden = stupide Mobse ohne "höheres Motiv" wemsen (abgesehen vom Level Up)

Farmen = stupide Mobse MIT dem Motiv des Beutedropps für Mats etc. wemsen

Questen = Mobse in überschaubarer Anzahl MIT "höherem Motiv = Quest" wemsen


Das ist doch ned so schwer, oder?


----------



## kicks (7. Oktober 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Dropquest....mobs haun = grinden?
> Handwerksmats sammeln-->Mobs außen rum haun = grinden?
> Von Punkt A zu Punkt B laufen-->Mobs die im Weg sind hauen = grinden?
> Elementarsteine/Handwerkssteine usw farmen = grinden?
> ...



Von 39 auf 40 brauchst du 32 MIO XP bei etwa 20k pro Mob. Da solltest du besser genug Zeit zum Handwerksmats farmen einplanen, damit du dir weiter einreden kannst, dass du nicht grindest.
btw farmen ist ein Synonym für grinden.. und ja Mats farmen ist farmen.. grinden.. brain plz!


----------



## Randor2 (7. Oktober 2009)

Na dann find ich grinden wunderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lvln und Char entwicklung in nem MMO find ich eh das schönste am Spiel und wenn das Endgame dann auch noch passt is es genau das was ich als Hobby gesucht hab.
Mir is das doch so Latte ob ich in einem Momat auf 50 bin oder in 2 oder 3 oder noch länger. Solang es Spaß macht...und hey das macht Aion auf jeden Fall selbst wenn man ohne "höhere Motive" Mobs kloppt....ach ne stimmt ja gar nicht, ich hab immer ein Motiv einen Mob zu haun, seis um ep, Kinah oder Mats zu bekommen, oder einfach "nur" ne Quest abzuschließen.

Lasst euch den Spaß nicht nehmen und "Der Weg ist das Ziel"

In dem Sinne.


----------



## Shintuargar (7. Oktober 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Hay,
> ich stimme dir eig. mit allem zu was du geschrieben hast^^. Und ich denke ich kann dich ein wenig beruhigen....nach dem Freimonat werrden die WoW kiddie spackos sicherlich wieder verschwinden und wir ham eine gutre community. War bei WAR auch schon so! Solange einfach den allgemeinen chat ausblenden, wenn der Freimonat rum ist haun die WoW Kinder wieder ab.



Also ehrlich gesagt wird unsere Gilde, die größtenteils aus Ex und Noch-WoW-Spielern besteht weiterspielen. Tur mir leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen.

Auf Kromede kommen immer mehr Flüchtlinge von Votan oder Thor, da soll es laut deren Aussage immer noch ziemlich mies sein. Kromede ist auf Asmodierseite bisher sehr angenehm, kein Mobstealing, keine großen Flames und auch sonst entspannt zu spielen. Klar gibt es Ausreißer, so wie mich erst gestern einer beschimpfte, wieso ich ihm seine Abysspunkte klaue. Er war in einen Kampf mit zwei Elyos verwickelt und ich bin mit eingestiegen. Anscheinend wollte er keine Hilfe, nunja. Übrigens hatte er kein "Ich bin ein WoW Kiddie" Schild um... 

Mal schauen ob es so angenehm bleibt.


----------



## ink0gnito (7. Oktober 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Hay,
> ich stimme dir eig. mit allem zu was du geschrieben hast^^. Und ich denke ich kann dich ein wenig beruhigen....nach dem Freimonat werrden die WoW kiddie spackos sicherlich wieder verschwinden und wir ham eine gutre community. War bei WAR auch schon so! Solange einfach den allgemeinen chat ausblenden, wenn der Freimonat rum ist haun die WoW Kinder wieder ab.





Ach, ist verallgemeinerung und scheisse reden nicht was tolles?
Man selber ist der grösste, alle andere spackos.


----------



## Synti (7. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> So, für unsere Rentner auch noch mal erklärt:
> 
> 
> Grinden = stupide Mobse ohne "höheres Motiv" wemsen (abgesehen vom Level Up)
> ...



jetzt mal dem kiddy nochmals erklärt ... alle deine beispiele habe eines gemeinsam: alles ist grinden.
ob ich stupide 10 mobs killen soll um das quest abzuschließen oder ob 10 mobs kille aus welchen gründen auch immer,
dann ist beides die gleiche tätigkeit.

ich mach mal ein anderes beispiel: wenn ich an den ec-automaten gehe und 100,- euro ziehe.
spielt es doch keine rolle für was ich die 100,- euro brauche. ob ich das geld verleihe oder ich was kaufe oder ob ich den schein verbrenne
ist doch wumpe. ich muß an den ec-automaten gehen.


----------



## ArminFRA (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich geh ned an nen EC-Automaten 100 Euro ziehen wenn ich das Geld nicht brauche.

Ich kloppe keine Mobse wenn ich die oder den Dropp von denen nicht brauche.


Grinden ist was anderes als Farmen oder Questen. Allein schon aus psychologischer Sicht. F&Q ist mit Belohnungen und klaren Aufträgen verbunden.


Jedem halbwegs intelligenten Menschen krempeln sich die Fusssnägel hoch wenn er stupide Grinden soll. Das ist ne Beleidigung des Intellekts.


Weil der Spiele-Entwickler des Games Dir damit ganz klar ins Gesicht sagt: Dein RL ist soo trostlos & beschissen, wir wissen das Du dankbar bist über JEDE Art von Beschäftigung, sei sie auch noch so stupide. Selbst wenn das Spiel dabei in Arbeit ausartet.


Der Selbsbetrug geht dann soweit das man Grinden mit "Anspruch" und "hoher Schwierigkeit" deklariert. Pisa lässt grüßen. Verblödung krassiert.


----------



## Synti (7. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Ich geh ned an nen EC-Automaten 100 Euro ziehen wenn ich das Geld nicht brauche.
> 
> Ich kloppe keine Mobse wenn ich die oder den Dropp von denen nicht brauche.
> 
> ...




aber wenn man dir vormachen kann, daß wenn du 10 mobs killst und damit ein quest abschließt und du dich dann dabei wohl fühlst,
und glaubst das war kein grinden, dann bist du aber sehr einfach gestrickt... und einfach zu lenken und zu manipulieren.


----------



## Ogil (7. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Jedem halbwegs intelligenten Menschen krempeln sich die Fusssnägel hoch wenn er stupide Grinden soll. Das ist ne Beleidigung des Intellekts.


Wohingegen jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch natuerlich intellektuell arg gefordert wird, wenn er sich nach dem fuenfzigsten erlegten Reh fragen muss, warum er immer noch keine 10 Rehaugen zusammen hat. Wahrscheinlich hat sich Boo einfach nicht zurueckhalten koennen...


----------



## ArminFRA (7. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich ist das auch eher trostlos, keine Frage, aber ohne sogar das isses doch noch einfältiger, oder nicht?

Da war ja AoC noch Gold.


----------



## Synti (7. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das auch eher trostlos, keine Frage, aber ohne sogar das isses doch noch einfältiger, oder nicht?
> 
> Da war ja AoC noch Gold.




jau bis level 20...
aber grundsätzlich stellt sich dann die frage, wieso du überhaupt solche games spielst.


----------



## ArminFRA (7. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> jau bis level 20...



...LOCKER bis in die 60ger (nach Release) für mich....




Synti schrieb:


> aber grundsätzlich stellt sich dann die frage, wieso du überhaupt solche games spielst.



NICHT aus Gier nach Beschäftigung oder Lebenssinn, sondern aus Spass am SPIELEN.

DAS unterscheidet mich wohl von Dir und Deinen Sinnesgenossen.


Spass am spielen? Aion ist nen Krampf. Stundenlanges dümmliches zugucken bei Crafting- und / oder Sammelanimation das einem die Synapsen bluten, nee danke.


So, bin dann mal Karkand grinden.


----------



## Synti (7. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> ...LOCKER bis in die 60ger (nach Release) für mich....
> 
> NICHT aus Gier nach Beschäftigung oder Lebenssinn, sondern aus Spass am SPIELEN.
> 
> So, bin dann mal Karkand grinden.




du verstehst das ja mit den ec-automaten nicht und ich verstehe nicht warum du ein spiel spielst,
worauf du keine lust hast...


----------



## Darjun (8. Oktober 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Na dann find ich grinden wunderbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mir gefällt deine einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf welchem server seit ihr unterwegs?


----------



## Rayon (8. Oktober 2009)

Hab seit Level 25 eigentlich nur gegrindet, ob im Abyss oder halt draußen - zwischendurch immer wieder mal Instanzen und seit Level 32 ununterbrochen FT Bossruns. Bin jetzt 34,5. Und werd bis 36+ im FT Bossruns machen, da ich das Schwert möchte.
Ich heb mir die ganzen Quests auf, alle von level 25 an - QuestEXP wird drastisch angehoben, kann ich dann alle fix nachholen für nen batzen EXP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randor2 (8. Oktober 2009)

Darjun schrieb:


> mir gefällt deine einstellung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir machen Kromede unsicher...naja zumindest für die Täubchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (8. Oktober 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Danke danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die gleiche Einstellung hab ich eigentlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiele auch auf Kromede aber Asmo (weil ich von Gilde gezwungen wurde)


----------



## Randor2 (8. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die gleiche Einstellung hab ich eigentlich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn dann muss es auch heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

